# Assorted Angels



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

WHAT'S UP FELLOW FISH PEOPLE?!

I recently set up a moderate/heavily planted 55gal. I am very interested in some beautiful Angel Fish and some colorful shrimps. I have little to no experience with Angel Fish. Can anyone offer any opinions on how to keep Angel Fish alive and happy? Also can anyone suggest some smaller tropical fish that can peacefully coexist with the Angels and Shrimps?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless the tank is heavily planted I don't think shrimp would survive the angels. Some of your larger tetras would work with angels as will cories.


----------



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

My 55 is very heavily planted. Are tetras peaceful enough to keep with the Angels? I have Tetras in my 10 gal and they chase everything else in the tank. I'm worried the smaller tropicals will stress the Angels.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have a large enough group of at least 7 they should leave them alone. Or you can try bolivian rams. I kept them with my angels.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I breed and keep Angels in community tanks sharing space with Tet's, Discus, Cory's and Pleco's. I know, I'll get lectured about keeping Angels together with Discus but frankly you can keep that "expert" opinion to yourself. My Discus and Angels co-exist nicely. My Discus, which the experts will tell you need to be kept in low traffic environments, are more aggressive at feeding time than the Angels. (My Discus even come up to get petted when my hands are in the tank). 
I keep Cardinals, Black Neon's and assorted tets in with the Angels in a community tank. Of course I pull my breeders when I notice they are taking an interest in another of the opposite gender, relocate them to a 29 for breeding and then once F/S, back into the community tank they go..


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

williemcd said:


> I breed and keep Angels in community tanks sharing space with Tet's, Discus, Cory's and Pleco's. I know, I'll get lectured about keeping Angels together with Discus but frankly you can keep that "expert" opinion to yourself. My Discus and Angels co-exist nicely. My Discus, which the experts will tell you need to be kept in low traffic environments, are more aggressive at feeding time than the Angels. (My Discus even come up to get petted when my hands are in the tank).
> I keep Cardinals, Black Neon's and assorted tets in with the Angels in a community tank. Of course I pull my breeders when I notice they are taking an interest in another of the opposite gender, relocate them to a 29 for breeding and then once F/S, back into the community tank they go..


Since you are obviously looking for a tiff here goes, although it may work in your tank the reason "experts" will say not to is on average it won't work, so when someone starting out wants an opinion it is always better to err on the side of caution so as not to ruin their experience and have them turned away from this great hobby. Their are people who have guppies with oscars but I would never tell someone they are good tankmates!!!


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Dalf.. Me thinks only you would define my response as "invoking a tiff".. Lets not take ourselves so seriously. 
So.. in challenge. What are the experts telling you is on average won't work mixing Angels and Discus? 
This hobby changes each and every day. To sit on the knowledge of those before us dooms the hobby to not progressing. Now that may be construed a tiff for tat!.. Bill McDonald


----------



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

LoL Im here for knowledge. I'm open to any opinions, I realize that what works for one may not work for another. I plan on using the wisdom of all and incorporating it all together. No need to get into arguments. I'm not gonna give up in the hobby that I am so passionate about just because I failed where others succeed. This hobby is a lot of trial and error, thank you for the input. 


Do you think Bala Sharks are out of question to put in a community tank with Angels and Tetras?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Bala's while quite attractive when young will grow to a length of over a foot. Count on a 125 at least to keep ONE happy... Bill


----------



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

How long would you say a Bala would take to grow from about 3 inches to a size unfit for a 55gal?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

The most attractive Angel tank in MHO?.. something along the lines of a 110 tall.. each back corner filled with jungle vals growing long enough to sweep across the surface but kept in check to allow the low level foreground plants to receive sufficient lighting... A tangle of vertacle limbs replicating their natural environment... combined with a school of 2 dozen Cardinal tets... a dozen lemon tets... yea...


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Impossible to answer.. feeding? tank condition? competition for food? But really, why buy a fish that isn't suitable for your tank? There are so many options for fish to tend that it really doesn't make sense to introduce one that will not flourish within the environment you provide... If you want some really attractive fish to go with your Angels... someone above suggested Bolivian Rams... They like the same water temps/ph/hardness as your Angels. Or you can push the envelope and raise the temps by 2-3 degrees (84-5) and introduce my favorite German Blue Rams. I have successfully reared batches of GBR's in a heavily planted Discus/Angel/Ram 155G tank.. GBR's are at the top of my list as far as perferred fish so I might be biased...


----------



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like something I will definitely look into.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh.. and to continue my campaign for GBR's.. They are ready to breed at about 2 months old. They command a good price at 6 weeks.. (5-7.00) per.. They sex out early so you can offer them as pairs without waiting the 1.5-2 years for a Discus to mature... and sex out MAYBE... The down side? Pristine water maintenance.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

On the forum I run, I can post pics directly from my pc into a message. I have no freaking idea why such a highlevel forum as this doesn't offer that capability... That's why I'm not too active on here... My forum? Started Jan 1 I think..


----------



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

Would angel fish, gouramis and red minor tetra be a safe combo?

I'm looking all over my area and can't find any rams..


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Gouramis are beautiful fish but beware of the Dwarf variety. Do a google search on Dwarf gourami disease and you'll get a million hits in a quarter second. Plus it impossible, or near impossible, to acquire the female version of the variety. The pearl is one of my favorites and they courtship/breeding is a sight to witness. The only couple of down sides to gourami's are: they prefer their temps 3-5 degrees cooler than the optimum for Angels.. and they, like Angels have a propensity for carrying a disease that's called the "Flat fish" disease that is quite easily transfered. Another minor negative is that the gourami originates from Asia and the Rams and Angels are endemic to the new world... not a big issue but some hobby'st prefer that ya don't mix even populations if they don't naturally co-exist. Not an issue for me but others? 
Rams: Odd, you find them hard to locate when even our local Petxxx carries them. If you're in a bind finding them, check out Aquabid and look under Apistogamma's.. You should be able to pick them up for like $5.00 each. Bill


----------

